# Strezov Diamond Jazz Orchestra



## FireGS (May 14, 2022)

This should be interesting. Saw on Facebook.


----------



## Simon Lee (May 14, 2022)

I think there’s a chat that has already started about this. But yes very interesting. I’ve got swing I and swing more so let’s see what holes this may fill.


----------



## jamwerks (May 14, 2022)

Will be interesting to compare with Glory Days. Maybe here there'll be just 1 or two trombones (not 4)? Will be interesting to see how many mutes they've done?


----------



## Casiquire (May 14, 2022)

I imagine it'll be much better than Glory Days. It's been a few years, and I'd guess modern Strezov is ahead of decade old OT. This is a good market for new jazz stuff


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 14, 2022)

Simon Lee said:


> I think there’s a chat that has already started about this. But yes very interesting. I’ve got swing I and swing more so let’s see what holes this may fill.


There's one asking for ideas of what people might like to see here: 



Happy international Jazz Day 2022!


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 14, 2022)

From the pictures and previous discussion, this looks like it will cover more instrument groups that Glory Days. So it might be that Swing! and Swing More! are better comparisons. But, yes, it would be great if it benefits from everything that has been learned in the intervening years. It could become the new standard for big band sample instruments. At the least, we can expect something good and jazzy; and most likely reasonably priced but expensive (assuming it is as big as it appears to be).

There are going to be a lot of great jazz options soon, with Straight Ahead Jazz doing a loud legato brass section, plus their recent releases.

I should have taken the time to become rich when I was younger. Stupid younger self and her book learning.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (May 14, 2022)

but I hate jazz..............................................


----------



## Markrs (May 14, 2022)

A Jazz and Big Band Library is something I have been looking into. At this point, I was strongly in favour of the SWAM instruments, due to their flexibility to create a very convincing Jazz/Big Band sound. However, they have limited ability to create realistic ensembles.

So something like this could be of real interest, even if it is a bit pricy as SWAM instruments are not cheap.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (May 14, 2022)

Oh great. Another jazz collection I HAVE to get my hands on.


----------



## Brasart (May 14, 2022)

Very interested in this!


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 14, 2022)

Markrs said:


> A Jazz and Big Band Library is something I have been looking into. At this point, I was strongly in favour of the SWAM instruments, due to their flexibility to create a very convincing Jazz/Big Band sound. However, they have limited ability to create realistic ensembles.
> 
> So something like this could be of real interest, even if it is a bit pricy as SWAM instruments are not cheap.


Could we split the cost and divide up the license to the instruments? So, one trombone each? We can alternate first and second instruments, and you can have the bass (I'm covered there). If there is a single vocalist making non-verbal French-sounding noises a la Django, we can fight for it.


----------



## Simon Lee (May 14, 2022)

Lionel Schmitt said:


> but I hate jazz..............................................



You’re not friends with this group by any chance ?


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (May 14, 2022)

Simon Lee said:


> You’re not friends with this group by any chance ?



I have no friends


----------



## SZK-Max (May 15, 2022)

I can finally get Basses - Long Jazz Pizz...?


----------



## JDK88 (May 15, 2022)

When can I get a Jazz orchestra that comes with a string ensemble?


----------



## constaneum (May 15, 2022)

Like the Boston Pop Prass style which John Williams used.


----------



## axb312 (May 17, 2022)

Demos do not sound great to me. Too dry and the instrument towards the end of walking rhythm sounds really funky.









Diamond Jazz Orchestra


The online library for premium sound samples




www.strezov-sampling.com


----------



## Jrides (May 17, 2022)

I’m not as bothered by the dry nature of the instruments. However, they do sound a bit synthetic. Kind of cheesy at certain points. Definitely will not be buying this.


----------



## musiccorner (May 17, 2022)

Jrides said:


> I’m not as bothered by the dry nature of the instruments. However, they do sound a bit synthetic. Kind of cheesy at certain points. Definitely will not be buying this.


Got the same impression from the demos.

Looks like the number one, top of the list, head of the heap, king of the hill on Jazz ensembles still are the Swings.


----------



## Rudianos (May 17, 2022)

I like the classiness of a Free Demo that is for Free Kontakt. Nice Library Tab spot! Seems we might be in a push for Jazz ensembles. I think Straight Ahead is coming soon.

The demos is certainly playable. I like the Bass especially. They are all good actually.

IDK if I am buyer. To my ear if I cannot replicate Artie Shaw, Harry James era ... swing greats ... ehhh not a huge fan of 50s big band and on. Remains to be seen what I can do with this Alto Sax patch to vintage it up.


----------



## Wally Garten (May 17, 2022)

Lionel Schmitt said:


> but I hate jazz..............................................


----------



## Fred G. Unn (May 17, 2022)

FYI, the PDF manual for the full version is already up on their site. The instrument ranges are quite limited IMO, so definitely check and make sure it can give you the range and registers that you need.


----------



## R.G. (May 17, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Could we split the cost and divide up the license to the instruments?


To make that legal you'd have to live together. Sounds like the makings for a sitcom.


----------



## Rudianos (May 17, 2022)

Call me crazy but I do like making old sounds. Here is the Strezov Free Diamond Alto Sax, with Clarinette en Rose and Contemporary Viola.

View attachment Vintage.mp3


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 17, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> Call me crazy but I do like making old sounds. Here is the Strezov Free Diamond Alto Sax, with Clarinette en Rose and Contemporary Viola.
> 
> View attachment Vintage.mp3


Oh, that's the stuff! More of that, please!


----------



## R.G. (May 17, 2022)

Nice to see someone addressing this market. The instrumentation is not big band, but it looks like you could probably fake it with a little work. It'll be interesting to see how well it can be blended with similar offerings. (Anyone know which mics or mic balance they used in the demos?)

Base on my admittedly quick look-see of the manual, the arts are indeed beautifully consistent from one instrument to the next, and it looks like plenty of choices. Four dynamic layers for a lot of the stuff is nice. The ranges for brass and reeds are conservative and some range choices are curious. I didn't look at the rhythm section.

@StrezovSampling: if you update the manual, if possible, using score order for the instrument list would be more convenient, as would using conventional pitch notation. Jazz art terms would also be helpful (Du, Duht, Dah, Daht, Dot, etc.) Additionally, your "Lead Trumpet" should be Trumpet 1 and the other two trumpets incremented to adjust.

If you add a supplement lib at some point, please consider concert G6 or Ab6 as the top for both trumpet 1 and ensemble trumpets. And please consider solotones and buckets for your brass, and for arts, please add scoops for everyone.


----------



## constaneum (May 17, 2022)

Doesn't have the Boston Pop Brass sound which I'm craving for...oh well. A pass for me this round.


----------



## Cdnalsi (May 17, 2022)

The demos on the site sound really bad. Shame, I was excited by the prospect.


----------



## Markrs (May 17, 2022)

The free version of the library has been released:









Diamond Jazz Trio


The online library for premium sound samples




www.strezov-sampling.com


----------



## IdealSequenceG (May 18, 2022)

Strezov Sampling Diamond Jazz Trio - Alto Sax Test


----------



## Simon Lee (May 18, 2022)

IdealSequenceG said:


> Strezov Sampling Diamond Jazz Trio - Alto Sax Test



Sounds decent 😀 listening from iPhone


----------



## Saxer (May 18, 2022)

Before I want to get any more brass and wood shakes, shouts, falls, and doits from a library I want to be sure it's possible to get a simple, connected, swinging line with slightly accented off-beats. Like: Doo*ba*doo*ba*doo*ba*doo*Ba*aaaaa instead of Taa-ta-taa-ta-taa-tat-taaaaa. I didn't hear that in the demo.


----------



## Cdnalsi (May 18, 2022)

Saxer said:


> Before I want to get any more brass and wood shakes, shouts, falls, and doits from a library I want to be sure it's possible to get a simple, connected, swinging line with slightly accented off-beats. Like: Doo*ba*doo*ba*doo*ba*doo*Ba*aaaaa instead of Taa-ta-taa-ta-taa-tat-taaaaa. I didn't hear that in the demo.


Closest to what you want (and me as well) I found was Austin Saxes. But even those are still a little too quantised for my liking. I guess the technology just isn't there yet.


----------



## Simon Lee (May 18, 2022)

Saxer said:


> Before I want to get any more brass and wood shakes, shouts, falls, and doits from a library I want to be sure it's possible to get a simple, connected, swinging line with slightly accented off-beats. Like: Doo*ba*doo*ba*doo*ba*doo*Ba*aaaaa instead of Taa-ta-taa-ta-taa-tat-taaaaa. I didn't hear that in the demo.


I wonder how hard that would be, you would have to have to ability to switch the accents from up to down beats when needed. I wonder if that is more of a modelling type thing


----------



## musiccorner (May 18, 2022)

Saxer said:


> Before I want to get any more brass and wood shakes, shouts, falls, and doits from a library I want to be sure it's possible to get a simple, connected, swinging line with slightly accented off-beats. Like: Doo*ba*doo*ba*doo*ba*doo*Ba*aaaaa instead of Taa-ta-taa-ta-taa-tat-taaaaa. I didn't hear that in the demo.


Agreed!

I don´t know if you tried that, but taking a decent brass library, duplicating the channels, filtering (a little bit) the highs and lowering (a little bit) the formants (with something like Little Alterboy) could simulate the "doo´s" and the clean channel be (kind of) the "baaas".

Not ideal, but just as workaround.


----------



## Instrugramm (May 18, 2022)

So nice of them to release a freebie, they definitely have my attention, if the new library comes anywhere near the quality of Jade, I'm all in!


----------



## Saxer (May 18, 2022)

musiccorner said:


> Agreed!
> 
> I don´t know if you tried that, but taking a decent brass library, duplicating the channels, filtering (a little bit) the highs and lowering (a little bit) the formants (with something like Little Alterboy) could simulate the "doo´s" and the clean channel be (kind of) the "baaas".
> 
> Not ideal, but just as workaround.


I actually tried this but it's about 20 years ago. It works somehow but isn't a practical way for arranging full tutti ensembles. For arranging work I prefer a one track per voice approach if possible.
Today's solutions should be at least a bit more advanced. Things changed for me with Wallander Instruments followed by Samplemodeling. Since then I didn't find a full articulation sample library that could keep track with that. But that's a while ago...


----------



## Alex Niedt (May 18, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> I imagine it'll be much better than Glory Days. It's been a few years, and I'd guess modern Strezov is ahead of decade old OT. This is a good market for new jazz stuff


Gotta say the Glory Days demos (particularly Sascha's) still smoke these Diamond demos (kinda shocked by the quality, honestly). Not even close, to my ears.


----------



## Casiquire (May 18, 2022)

Alex Niedt said:


> Gotta say the Glory Days demos (particularly Sascha's) still smoke these Diamond demos (kinda shocked by the quality, honestly). Not even close, to my ears.


You're right, and I'm clearly as surprised as you are. Didn't you know I'm the bad prediction guy? It's actually one of my greatest talents


----------



## sumskilz (May 18, 2022)

Saxer said:


> Before I want to get any more brass and wood shakes, shouts, falls, and doits from a library I want to be sure it's possible to get a simple, connected, swinging line with slightly accented off-beats. Like: Doo*ba*doo*ba*doo*ba*doo*Ba*aaaaa instead of Taa-ta-taa-ta-taa-tat-taaaaa. I didn't hear that in the demo.


I expect the forthcoming Straight Ahead Samples big band library will be able to pull this off.


----------



## bdr (May 18, 2022)

the nuances of jazz performance seem to be beyond sample libraries IMHO. And the saxes always sound like kazoos.


----------



## IdealSequenceG (May 19, 2022)

Strezov Sampling Diamond Jazz Trio - Alto Sax Test 2


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 19, 2022)

IdealSequenceG said:


> Strezov Sampling Diamond Jazz Trio - Alto Sax Test 2




At any rate, it is definitely more like a saxophone than a kazoo! Quite a nice, breathy vibrato there.


----------



## AudioLoco (May 19, 2022)

As a HUGE HUGE Strezov fanboy (Freeja Wotan Jade WOW!) and someone who has engineered quite a few Jazz sessions I really dislike this from what I heard. I was expecting much much more...
What a pity... I guess no one is perfect....


----------



## gwretling (May 19, 2022)

A quick test of the free trio plugin - My funny Valentine


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 19, 2022)

gwretling said:


> A quick test of the free trio plugin - My funny Valentine


That's rather nice, thank you!

Hearing about a new jazz library, many of us were hoping for this or that. Well, it's this! And I don't think its half bad at that!


----------



## Mellowstu (May 19, 2022)

The demos in this thread using the freebies sound better than the official demos using the full library. Looking forward to hearing the walkthrough to get a better feel for how each instrument sounds.


----------



## rrichard63 (May 19, 2022)

gwretling said:


> A quick test of the free trio plugin - My funny Valentine


This has a sense of immediacy and presence that I find completely lacking in the official demos. (I'm guessing that some skillful use of reverb is involved.) This makes me wonder whether the negative comments are really about the library itself, or about how the demos were produced.


----------



## Instrugramm (May 19, 2022)

The demos are very polished, they're a bit what I'd imagine a Disney movie about Jazz would sound like and less like a moody midnight session in the streets of New Orleans. It's definitely a different offering to Glory Days, I see contexts in which one would work better than the other and vice versa.


----------



## Daren Audio (May 19, 2022)

Testing the Diamond Jazz Trio freebie using my own jazz hall reverb. It sounds good to me.

View attachment Diamond Jazz Trio.mp3


----------



## bdr (May 19, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> At any rate, it is definitely more like a saxophone than a kazoo! Quite a nice, breathy vibrato there.


Yes, true. But still, even that would sound quite different played by a great jazz player IMHO. Jazz injects so much individual personality and subtlety into performance, wind instruments in particular really fall down as samples.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 19, 2022)

bdr said:


> Yes, true. But still, even that would sound quite different played by a great jazz player IMHO. Jazz injects so much individual personality and subtlety into performance, wind instruments in particular really fall down as samples.


That's true. Not just for jazz, of course, but it is especially noticeable with jazz. But it is also a general limitation of sample libraries.

If you were trying to get a finished piece of music using samples, as opposed to using them to aid compositions, etc., then you'd want to have at least on live musician for lead work. A phrase library could help a little, too.


----------



## gwretling (May 19, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> This has a sense of immediacy and presence that I find completely lacking in the official demos. (I'm guessing that some skillful use of reverb is involved.) This makes me wonder whether the negative comments are really about the library itself, or about how the demos were produced.


Thanks! No extra reverb are involved, only a blend between the integrated room/close mics and mostly mp-mf dynamics on the sax. I feel, after playing around with the free trio, that the official demos lacks some idiomatic timing and phrasing and therefore feels static in an "unjazzy" way. In this case I think the demos are the problem and not the product.


----------



## NYC Composer (May 19, 2022)

Not there yet. Hoping for better demos. Wish I had the time, I’d volunteer.


----------



## gwretling (May 20, 2022)

Saxer said:


> Before I want to get any more brass and wood shakes, shouts, falls, and doits from a library I want to be sure it's possible to get a simple, connected, swinging line with slightly accented off-beats. Like: Doo*ba*doo*ba*doo*ba*doo*Ba*aaaaa instead of Taa-ta-taa-ta-taa-tat-taaaaa. I didn't hear that in the demo.


Here´s another quick test of the free trio with some trad. doo*ba*-phrasing at the end of the sax mel.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 20, 2022)

gwretling said:


> Here´s another quick test of the free trio with some trad. doo*ba*-phrasing at the end of the sax mel.


This library - the free one - definitely has potential if you can use it like this. You may need to do something with the sax to bring out the best in it. Saxophone sample libraries are tricky things.

How did you find it to work with? Does it require much massaging? I still haven't had time to do more than briefly play with it a few times. I tried my usual trick of reverb and slight echoing to create distancing, and I thought the saxophone sounded better to me that way. I've been meaning to try a transient shaper too. Emphasising the attack can bring out some of the acoustic properties. And the human brain has a tendency to judge a sound by its beginnings. Or at least, I've read that it works that way with voices.

I was actually considering putting a little library together of breaths down a tube - something like a recorder without the mouthpiece - to blend slightly with wind instruments when they sounded too synthy. I don't know if anyone has ever tried something like that, or has a view on whether it would help at all.

But, in any case, if this is the free version, I think that it renews my hopes in the full version to come.


----------



## reutunes (May 20, 2022)

I'm currently working with the beta version of the full library and have to say that the wide range of instruments, mutes, articulations, dynamics and round robins is pretty spectacular. Check the manual for the full specs.

I especially like that they've maintained more-or-less the same articulations across all applicable patches, which makes it very easy to use the same MIDI across mulitple instruments to create bespoke ensembles. Having said that, there are some very cool ensembles too, recorded as trios and duos. Sadly, I'm probably not allowed to share more than the already-released instruments.

The onboard reverb of the library is very subtle, and the recordings quite dry, so you may want to add your own reverb as I've done here...


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 20, 2022)

reutunes said:


> I'm currently working with the beta version of the full library and have to say that the wide range of instruments, mutes, articulations, dynamics and round robins is pretty spectacular. Check the manual for the full specs.
> 
> I especially like that they've maintained more-or-less the same articulations across all applicable patches, which makes it very easy to use the same MIDI across mulitple instruments to create bespoke ensembles. Having said that, there are some very cool ensembles too, recorded as trios and duos. Sadly, I'm probably not allowed to share more than the already-released instruments.
> 
> The onboard reverb of the library is very subtle, and the recordings quite dry, so you may want to add your own reverb as I've done here...


Better than nice, that's cool.

I thought that if they were releasing such an extensive freebie that there must be a lot of potential in it. And my thanks to the people on this thread showing me what it can do!


----------



## Rudianos (May 20, 2022)

reutunes said:


> I'm currently working with the beta version of the full library and have to say that the wide range of


Yeah it looks very impressive I think the people are saying here that they want to have more intimate less perfect demos... You know, when jazz was blood sweat and scotch. Jazz was a bit out of tune little off wrong. When jazz records were something that you had to hide from your parents


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 20, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> Yeah it looks very impressive I think the people are saying here that they want to have more intimate less perfect demos... You know, when jazz was blood sweat and scotch. Jazz was a bit out of tune little off wrong. When jazz records were something that you had to hide from your parents


Dude, I'm middle-aged, and I'm still three generations too young to remember that!


----------



## Vlzmusic (May 20, 2022)

Sorry folks, I know you mean well with all those demos and stuff, but after hearing Austin Saxes demos, and the recent Straight Ahead Samples stuff...


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 20, 2022)

Vlzmusic said:


> Sorry folks, I know you mean well with all those demos and stuff, but after hearing Austin Saxes demos, and the recent Straight Ahead Samples stuff...


Enjoy those! The Straight Ahead ones sound good to me too. Do you have the Austin Saxes? I wasn't convinced by the demos, but I'd love to hear some good recordings with them.


----------



## NYC Composer (May 20, 2022)

I have Austin Saxes, but unfortunately I find them flat sounding and non-expressive. I haven’t been convinced by the Straight Ahead horns either, though I used their Jazz drums extensively.

My template is Sample Modeling horns and Audio Modeling clarinet with some Chris Hein 2 thrown in for some heft and extra articulations. The only things I’d like to add at present are the SwingMores and Glory Days, but neither seems to reach the deep discounts I’d prefer.


----------



## gwretling (May 20, 2022)

Vlzmusic said:


> Sorry folks, I know you mean well with all those demos and stuff, but after hearing Austin Saxes demos, and the recent Straight Ahead Samples stuff...


Looking forward to the release of Straight Ahead's Atomic Big Band!


----------



## Vlzmusic (May 20, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Do you have the Austin Saxes?


Still on my shopping list, but just as this recent wave of jazz instruments releases hits us, you can't help but compare the demos. And as far as SA are concerned - I have been raising the question of "smart delays" for years around here, so its definitely on my list.


----------



## EanS (May 20, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Enjoy those! The Straight Ahead ones sound good to me too. Do you have the Austin Saxes? I wasn't convinced by the demos, but I'd love to hear some good recordings with them.


It's the Sasaki Cup Mute + The Austin Tenor Sax. It's me playing the melody on keyboard, just to force myself learning it, so blame it there too.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 20, 2022)

EanS said:


> It's the Sasaki Cup Mute + The Austin Tenor Sax. It's me playing the melody on keyboard, just to force myself learning it, so blame it there too.



Not perfect, but definitely impressive. I can very much imagine this as a learner or intermediate saxophone player giving their best performance. Thank you for sharing this. It is really very helpful.

I'm very interested in producing some '20's and '30's sounds for period music. But I'm in the lucky position of being able to use live guitar for lead work otherwise. Using sample libraries to get convincing jazz leads is very hard, so I appreciate what you've done here.


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (May 20, 2022)

gwretling said:


> Looking forward to the release of Straight Ahead's Atomic Big Band!


Is there info about this anywhere? I can’t seem to find anything.


----------



## gwretling (May 20, 2022)

DimensionsTomorrow said:


> Is there info about this anywhere? I can’t seem to find anything.


The only info I've found is https://www.straightaheadsamples.com/atomic-big-band


----------



## Vlzmusic (May 20, 2022)

DimensionsTomorrow said:


> Is there info about this anywhere? I can’t seem to find anything.


I vaguely remember there was a thread here, where the devs went into great lengths to explain what it is all about (it being focused on stronger dynamics, because of production constraints etc.) Please see if you can find it in a search maybe.


----------



## Ricgus3 (May 20, 2022)

As a saxophone jazz player, I feel safe so far in my line of work . 

Ps: really love strezov but jazz stuff is really hard to sample. Personal expression and time/groove and the way you articulate lines and phrases is key. As some one else mentions and I wrote to strezov earlier: you need to sample wind and brass instruments with the articulation: do ba do ba. offbeat emphasis!


----------



## sumskilz (May 21, 2022)

DimensionsTomorrow said:


> Is there info about this anywhere? I can’t seem to find anything.


Here: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/atomic-big-band-fortissimo-horns.122261/


----------



## gwretling (May 21, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> This has a sense of immediacy and presence that I find completely lacking in the official demos. (I'm guessing that some skillful use of reverb is involved.) This makes me wonder whether the negative comments are really about the library itself, or about how the demos were produced.


It´s possible to simulate (yes, live playing will always sound more authentic) more "natural/idiomatic" doBA-phrasing (ex. 2) with alt. use of true legato in combo with accentuation and timing/jazz phrasing. Check out/compare my two audio examples, ex. 1 (TAka-TAka) and ex. 2 (duBA-duBA). Notated to be interpretated and 1 & 2 as played/compared in the audio files with the free trio.


----------



## dpasdernick (May 21, 2022)

Everyone knows that a jazz library is only as good as the heroin the samples are addicted to.


----------



## AudioLoco (May 21, 2022)

dpasdernick said:


> Everyone knows that a jazz library is only as good as the heroin the samples are addicted to.


You win post of the century


----------



## devonmyles (May 21, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> Yeah it looks very impressive I think the people are saying here that they want to have more intimate less perfect demos... You know, when jazz was blood sweat and scotch. Jazz was a bit out of tune little off wrong. *When jazz records were something that you had to hide from your parents*


 Yeah, very true. And these days....hide from my wife.


----------



## Rob (May 21, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> Yeah it looks very impressive I think the people are saying here that they want to have more intimate less perfect demos... You know, when jazz was blood sweat and scotch. Jazz was a bit out of tune little off wrong. When jazz records were something that you had to hide from your parents


The opposite of my point of view... these examples are too imperfect, bad sense of time, of phrasing, inconsistent tone. The way Charlie Parker, John Coltrane, Wayne Shorter, Paul Desmond, Stan Getz just to name a few used to play was perfect, the timing, the sound the nuances the dynamics etc. All absolutely perfect. I'd like to see more perfection


----------



## soulofsound (May 22, 2022)

IdealSequenceG said:


> Strezov Sampling Diamond Jazz Trio - Alto Sax Test



A very decent sax sound.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 23, 2022)

I'm not happy with the saxophone sound on this recording, but I've run out of time. The other instruments sound great to me. It's in mono (the sax was sounding better before I switched to mono, I think). The drums are Unruly Drums by Karoryfer Sampling.


----------



## Simon Lee (May 23, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I'm not happy with the saxophone sound on this recording, but I've run out of time. The other instruments sound great to me. It's in mono (the sax was sounding better before I switched to mono, I think). The drums are Unruly Drums by Karoryfer Sampling.



I see what you mean about the sax, it’s got that beginners scoop into the notes type thing happening.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 23, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I'm not happy with the saxophone sound on this recording, but I've run out of time. The other instruments sound great to me. It's in mono (the sax was sounding better before I switched to mono, I think). The drums are Unruly Drums by Karoryfer Sampling.



Unruly AF. My inner punkrock heart is warmed. That sax does whatever it bloody well decides to do.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 23, 2022)

Simon Lee said:


> I see what you mean about the sax, it’s got that beginners scoop into the notes type thing happening.


I did that deliberately. But I overdid it due to ineptness!


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 23, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Unruly AF. My inner punkrock heart is warmed. That sax does whatever it bloody well decides to do.


The sax player was drunk and unruly. I'd sack her; but it's me.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 23, 2022)

Always double mistakes and honour them as hidden intentions. Never ever sack yourself. There are 8 billion others to potentially blame, so there will be entire demographic subsets of humanity we can blame. Maybe they’re just not ready for your music yet. Something along those lines usually works.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 23, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Always double mistakes and honour them as hidden intentions. Never ever sack yourself. There are 8 billion others to potentially blame, so there will be entire demographic subsets of humanity we can blame. Maybe they’re just not ready for your music yet. Something along those lines usually works.


Well, I just thought scoops were cool.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 23, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Well, I just thought scoops were cool.


Of course they are. There you go.


----------



## Ricgus3 (May 23, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I'm not happy with the saxophone sound on this recording, but I've run out of time. The other instruments sound great to me. It's in mono (the sax was sounding better before I switched to mono, I think). The drums are Unruly Drums by Karoryfer Sampling.



Sounds a bit out of tune and also too much air projection. The transistions between notes seem to be very hard to get right on saxophone. Wonder why that is


----------



## Ricgus3 (May 23, 2022)

soulofsound said:


> A very decent sax sound.


Yea this sounds pretty good! The first phrase is stronger than the descending


----------



## Flyo (May 23, 2022)

I don’t have any Sax lib besides ones from SampleTank 4 but I only have to say thank you for these free!


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 23, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Sounds a bit out of tune and also too much air projection. The transistions between notes seem to be very hard to get right on saxophone. Wonder why that is


The air was deliberate, using a transient designer and EQ. The tuning issues come me and are too extreme. Perhaps there is a way to improve the note transitions. I didn't spot them as an issue - I was too busy making other things worse myself!

As well as picking up great tips for the saxophone, I also hope people like the sound of the bass and piano as much as I do.

Sax is hard, though! I have a lot of learning to do if I want to move past my more usual punk aesthetic!


----------



## Ricgus3 (May 23, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> The air was deliberate, using a transient designer and EQ. The tuning issues come me and are too extreme. Perhaps there is a way to improve the note transitions. I didn't spot them as an issue - I was too busy making other things worse myself!
> 
> As well as picking up great tips for the saxophone, I also hope people like the sound of the bass and piano as much as I do.
> 
> Sax is hard, though! I have a lot of learning to do if I want to move past my more usual punk aesthetic!


Really like the bass sound! Sounds really good!


----------



## R.G. (May 23, 2022)

My interest in jazz-oriented samples is primarily big band and pop horns. Just listened to all three demos—which strike me as placeholders until the real ones are posted—and the tone lacks the characteristic fatness, aggression and tautness required of the style. If you want to get the right sound for this type thing you need to hire A-list American big band musicians, though I recognize this might be cost prohibitive.


----------



## gwretling (May 25, 2022)

Here´s another quick trad. test with the free trio - Blue Bossa, mel. + solo chorus.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 25, 2022)

gwretling said:


> Here´s another quick trad. test with the free trio - Blue Bossa, mel. + solo chorus.


Great stuff!


----------



## sinkd (May 25, 2022)

Saxer said:


> Before I want to get any more brass and wood shakes, shouts, falls, and doits from a library I want to be sure it's possible to get a simple, connected, swinging line with slightly accented off-beats. Like: Doo*ba*doo*ba*doo*ba*doo*Ba*aaaaa instead of Taa-ta-taa-ta-taa-tat-taaaaa. I didn't hear that in the demo.


This.


----------



## Seth Tsui (Jun 23, 2022)

I used Diamond Jazz Orchestra to write this:



Yes, you can easily write swing big band music with this library. That is what it was designed for. The early demos were written before the full library was developed, so they didn't have the full range of articulations (including the all-important legatos).

If you're put-off by the early demos, please note that the sound of the library has changed and updated considerably since then. For all the different instruments and articulations you get, It's really an incredible deal. Even if you have other jazz libraries already, there are many articulations and mute options here you can't find anywhere else.

And if you think only American players who have been playing in jazz clubs and session hits their whole life can swing, you haven't played with these Bulgarian cats. I have. They are terrific players.


----------



## axb312 (Jun 23, 2022)

Seth Tsui said:


> I used Diamond Jazz Orchestra to write this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If @StrezovSampling could provide some updated demos and walkthroughs before the pre-order period ends, that would be great...


----------



## Thor (Jun 27, 2022)

Seth Tsui said:


> I used Diamond Jazz Orchestra to write this:



Really fantastic demo, Seth. The first thing I said to my wife was, “I’m glad they had Seth do a demo of this one!”
I also really loved your work on Jade. I use that library all the time.


----------



## Cdnalsi (Jun 27, 2022)

Not so fantastic in my opinion. The overuse of the trumpet shakes and overall the horns just sound so unnatural. Mostly because of the arranging chops. And it doesn't swing.

Still waiting for a proper demo for this library, though I'm not getting my hopes up by the sound of it. Shame.


----------



## Jrides (Jun 27, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> Not so fantastic in my opinion. The overuse of the trumpet shakes and overall the horns just sound so unnatural. Mostly because of the arranging chops. And it doesn't swing.
> 
> Still waiting for a proper demo for this library, though I'm not getting my hopes up by the sound of it. Shame.


Yeah. I was about to get my hopes up. This does not move the needle for me at all.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 27, 2022)

Seth’s vocal is fantastic and the songwriting is right on the nose. Nice work.

The horn sound-yeah, not so organic sounding. It’s really really hard.


----------



## Rudianos (Jul 9, 2022)

Still 351 on Best Service. Not convinced.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 9, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> Still 351 on Best Service. Not convinced.


Not that I'd have bought it now anyway; but I'm also not convinced. Even if I were going to buy a larger jazz library now, I don't feel like I've heard enough yet to persuade me to get this one. Though, to be fair to Strezov, I could say the same about a lot of other jazz libraries that have been out for some time, but where it is still hard to find good demonstrations of them.


----------



## TonalDynamics (Jul 9, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> I imagine it'll be much better than Glory Days. It's been a few years, and I'd guess modern Strezov is ahead of decade old OT. This is a good market for new jazz stuff


I'll eat my hat if you find me a sweeter lead trumpet legato than the one that's in GD!


----------



## IdealSequenceG (Jul 16, 2022)

Strezov Sampling Diamond Jazz Orchestra - Trumpet Ensembles + Lead Trumpet Test


----------



## IdealSequenceG (Jul 25, 2022)

Strezov Sampling Diamond Jazz Orchestra - Trombone 1 Test


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 26, 2022)

IdealSequenceG said:


> Strezov Sampling Diamond Jazz Orchestra - Trombone 1 Test



I like the character in the player; I'm not so sure about the recording, but it sounds promising.


----------



## tritonely (Jul 29, 2022)

I've made a jazz big band version of the Only Murders in the Building theme with only @StrezovSampling's Diamond Jazz Orchestra used. I've put the dry close mics through the new MIR Pro 3D to get them in a bigger space and in the right formation. 
If you learn the tricks of the library (like experiment with the multiple mutes and avoid the ensemble patches) with the help of a spatialization tool like MIR, you can get a nice sound from this big band in my opinion! If you want to hear some instruments solo'd, let me know.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 29, 2022)

tritonely said:


> I've made a jazz big band version of the Only Murders in the Building theme with only @StrezovSampling's Diamond Jazz Orchestra used. I've put the dry close mics through the new MIR Pro 3D to get them in a bigger space and in the right formation.
> If you learn the tricks of the library (like experiment with the multiple mutes and avoid the ensemble patches) with the help of a spatialization tool like MIR, you can get a nice sound from this big band in my opinion! If you want to hear some instruments solo'd, let me know.



It does, indeed, sound very nice.


----------



## tritonely (Jul 29, 2022)

tritonely said:


>



This is btw the setup in VSL MIR Pro 3D (24) roompack 4: The Sage Gateshead - Hall One 3D. Dry/Wet is 50%, 'scoring' option and default stereo mics. As I don't have the best CPU I don't use one spot per individual instrument but place a few spots on stage and put multiple instruments through each spot.


----------



## EanS (Jul 29, 2022)

tritonely said:


> [
> If you learn the tricks of the library (like experiment with the multiple mutes and avoid the ensemble patches) with the help of a spatialization tool like MIR, you can get a nice sound from this big band in my opinion! If you want to hear some instruments solo'd, let me know.


With this thread in general I've learned that non orchestral brass really suffers when there's a lack of room. Every single walkthrough of 3 Libraries, I won't tell which ones, got the worse comments about the sound just because of its dryness.

Just like here it's shown. Thanks! Besides at least I am able not to quickly jump into conclusions when listening to a dry sound.

(drier than toasted rice cakes)


----------

